# Please help me to choose karaoke speaker!



## khachai44 (Apr 13, 2017)

My bedroom has a area of 20m2. I want to put in a couple of speaker but I don't know what speaker and its power I should choose. Any one give me an advice? Thank You!


----------



## Stella Grant (Oct 16, 2017)

I vote for Electrohome Microphone Connections Smartphone EAKAR300
You can research more details
Thanks


----------

